# WIP Inquisitor



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

It must be said first that i did not make this, the only part ive had is providing ideas and sketches.

Before christmas, just after i got a phat paycheque, i decided to commission my dream model, and found Scibor (http://www.sciborminiatures.com/en_,index.php) to do it. This is his latest update to me, and god, its just too beautiful.

High res:
http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/8056/inquisitor8zn2.jpg










and dont ask how much it cost me... 

he's painting it too, because i'm dogshit at painting.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

wow, probably the best sculpted 40k model i've ever seen literally.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

check out his CMON stuff, its all incredible.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah that's outstanding, and his other work, notably the Adeptus Custodes is incredible. This guy is a Master of the Green Stuff.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

FrozenOrb said:


> Yeah that's outstanding, and his other work, notably the Adeptus Custodes is incredible. This guy is a Master of the Green Stuff.


Agreed. 

Any chance you could put up the concept art?


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

lookin fairly cool, i can see alot of bits and peices from his other models, and am sorry to say scribor, whilst he has access/created some really cool space marine parts, he isnt a master of green stuff nor does he sculpt very often, the above mini was created computer guided laser cutting and various other tools that create molds to which he gains patterns and shapers from


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I was wondering when this would come up...

why are you sorry to say that? The man has turned his talents to a very good end, why should the methods be important? He is very open about how the models are created.

Also, it should be mentioned that he does not use moulds for every part of the model. The shoulder and leg guards are press moulded, having been designed in a 3d computer program.

Most notably, the demon head is sculpted freehand, as is the head and the servitor.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

That looks awesome I want one


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

am not saying its a bad thing, theirs aspects to his techniques id love to able to incorparate into my own work, he does things that you just couldnt do with the normal sculpting techniques id just like to be see him push the bar higher creativly and diversify his work more and mix in some tradiontial sculpting with the molds.

am not one of those people who considers him a 'cheat' id just like to see him really push his techniques a little more out of his comfort zone


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Go on, you know you wanna tell us how muc your paying  go on just for the sculpt.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would love to have that kind of skill at mould making or gs, period.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm not saying anything about the price, it's too embarassing...

What i will say is that he's getting a cloak with the =][= on it, with Deus Imperator written at the bottom.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

let me guess its about $150+ just knock once for no, twice for yes, lol


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

no comment. seriously.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

was very tired last night so just posted the photo...

this is the latest update from Scibor, the model is completely finished bar the cloak, for which he says he is waiting for a new mould.

I love the weapon, its just the right size, and the shoulder pad...

now, painting suggestions?

(i'll post concept art today)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Dude I really want one he looks awesome with the big axe mmmm choppy!!!!!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is bloody awesome. I would paint him in dark colours myself to emphasize his grim looks.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

so far for colour scheme, i've been thinking black armour with a bronze trim, with scab red cloak...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

here's some concept art for y'all...

Before i thought about farming him out, i thought about making him myself, and thought that since it was such a huge piece, i should draw some concepts first. i've never done something like this before, always attacked conversions head on...

so, here's my first concept sketch, when i was basing him on an Adeptus Custodes (hence helmet) in power armour.










when i was at work (i work at the Odeon cinema in Tunbridge Wells, pop by for a free ticket) i sketched two heavier, darker pics, using termie armour...










and then made this crappy (back to front) test piece from the old plastic termies










i sent all this (and tons more) to Scibor after i decided this was too big for me to do (and got excited about getting 2 months pay at once). I sent the pics with a massive description (not all of which he understood) and he came up with this sketch, which we've worked from ever since...










and the rest is history...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

here is the finished model... scibor is now going on to paint him...


----------



## PathogEN (Dec 31, 2006)

be sure to send us pics when its done!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I would kill for that model.......no really I would


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

you'd kill for it? then scibor's prices might seem reasonable 

and progress shots will be posted...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

So the price is the Blood of a human hey, hmm, does it have to be a pure Virgins blood like it usually is, or does anyones count?


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow. that is genuinely some of his best work, in my opinion, particularly the reative touches of the heraldry, and that cloak. Cloaks have got to be the single hardest thing to sculpt, and the elegance and naturaly-looking folds of this one are truly outstanding.

Also, that shield and axe are outstanding, both perfectly complementing the model itself and standing well out.

Is this going to be a play-with model, or just a shelver?


----------



## warrior-of-hope (Dec 20, 2006)

SWEEEET


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

This is definitely a play with model, most definitely. not the most practical thing to cart around, but too awesome just to sit on a shelf...

and i agree, (as does scibor apparently) that this is one of his best models to date. i think accepting so many sketches and WIP shots was a great idea, as i sent a vast volume of feedback that he reacted very well to.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

It may just be me, but in an earlier photograph, I noticed a small gap between the staff and the Storm Bolter strapped to it. If that's actually there, it'll need to be dealt with before painting, as you probably know.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

It looks fine to me in the final photo...


----------



## SonsofOrion (Jan 26, 2007)

Definitly snazzy to the Nth degree.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Bloody hell.
Wow.
That's simply amazing.
How...I...

[thud]


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

I think I've seen his work before on E-bay doesn't he use some sort of fancy mould for his green stuff pieces?
Amazing model, looking forward to seeing the finished article! 8)


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

uberschveinen said:


> It may just be me, but in an earlier photograph, I noticed a small gap between the staff and the Storm Bolter strapped to it. If that's actually there, it'll need to be dealt with before painting, as you probably know.


Looked again and harder, it's just shadow.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

PIP...

I love it.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, what a bunch of total shite. Sad really. I imagine I could be persuaded to take something like this off your hands...to save face for you and all...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i s'pose you're right... how about i give you £50 to take it off me?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Ah man thats awesome.

Now for the important question.

Does this guy have a name yet or are you waiting to touch him before you decide?


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I looked through your website, lots of shiny stuff in your gallery. Man, that can have one of two reactions:

1. Wow, that's amazing. Blows me out of the water! I'll never be able to do that!

or

2. Wow, that's amazing! I'm inspired! I'm going to work harder and try and do that myself!

Your stuff is inspirational. I think Fifty Pounds is fair.
I'll shoot you an addy so you can divest of this thing.


Congrats man. This one is going to turn out nicely.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very impressive! I love that reddish orange colouring in particular, very individual looking.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

dude that looks awesome

 I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

its worth mentioning that i'm not scibor, i commissioned him to make the model.
and Jez, he's called Konstans, his name is on the shoulder pad.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

looks awesome

even better painted


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

he's. finished.

gaze upon him and be jealous.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

*is speechless* :shock: wow just wow


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Great and all, really it is. Too flamboyant for my tastes, though.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Dude, that is a centerepiece to build a fine army around. I'd be afraid to use it, for fear of breaking it. It's beautiful. You should have it put up on CMON.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Scibor will put it on CMON. and yeah, its a great centrepiece to have an army around, that i had a great army for it to go in the middle of, which i went and left on a fucking bus...

i find out today if its been turned in at all, otherwise im fucked.


----------



## Severian (Jan 22, 2007)

Nothing to say that hasn't been said before but still , seriously cool model man. Hope you get your army back  (I know I'm deeply attached to mine). This model however is THE BUSINESS ! No doubt.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I humbly bow to your painting abilities Tor. I know that I am above the average for the most part but painting skills like these awe me.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Ah, dude, you didn't read the topic. He paid for it to be built and painted, then given to him. The only skills he should be congratulated for are his capacity for self-financing that allows him to purchase such things.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

and believe me, they are some mad cinema working skillz.

bu really, having seen my budget painting in my WIP thread, you should have guessed this wasnt by me... and y'know, the big Scibor brands...


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Seriously impressive, probably costs as much as feeding a small African country :wink: 

Definitely money well spend, really like the whole legio custodes/ordo malleus feel of the model. Can't wait to see some colour on it!

Edit; Lol, missed the other pages of the thread.

All I can say is that it is a lott more impressive than I had imagined.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Then I humbly bow to Scibors painting abilities


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

torealis said:


> gaze upon him and be jealous.


Your a cruel cruel man


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

That is freekin sweet, and you are a cruel man!

here it is on cool mini or not.
http://www.coolminiornot.com/151459


----------

